# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  1c 8.3 под macOS

## FedorRut74

Всем привет! 
Есть у кого-нибудь последние версии 1с под macOS ломаные уже...?

----------


## Vikas

а такую уже придумали? Мне тоже очень надо! :blush:

----------


## Khoser

Система такая: Зарегался на сайте  users.v8.1c.ru, скачал единственно возможную конфигурацию, даже не помню как называется. После скачивания становятся доступны оригинальные платформы. Я скачал распоследнюю под OS x, поставил, использую (у меня os x 10.11). В качестве лицензии: используется убунтовый сервер, где правила позволяют использовать без серверной лицензии серверный вариант 1С, на котором, кроме 1С, стоит виртуалка Win 2012 Server со старенкой 8.3 и эмулятором на дофига пользователей.

----------


## abai1985

Добрый день! Поставил 8.3.11 а как вылечить то ее?

----------


## Khoser

вот как-то так: 


> виртуалка Win 2012 Server со старенкой 8.3 и эмулятором на дофига пользователей

----------


## abai1985

Ой что то не очень! ) Продам Mac Mini ))

----------


## ZevSua

> используется убунтовый сервер, где правила позволяют использовать без серверной лицензии серверный вариант 1С, на котором, кроме 1С, стоит виртуалка Win 2012 Server со старенкой 8.3 и эмулятором на дофига пользователей.


Вопросик. на 2012 поставил полностью 1С-сервер?. Или только .reg файлы в реестр c HASP LicenseManager ?? А то получается что надо и на 2012 ставить полностью сервернуйю 1С чтобы она норм ломанулась? И тогда будет видеть убунта лицензии??
Просто я вместо 2012 поставил Win8 и reg-файлы и что я только не делал не видит серверную лицензию. Я от думаю модет изза винды?

----------


## Khoser

> Вопросик. на 2012 поставил полностью 1С-сервер?. Или только .reg файлы в реестр c HASP LicenseManager ?? А то получается что надо и на 2012 ставить полностью сервернуйю 1С чтобы она норм ломанулась? И тогда будет видеть убунта лицензии??
> Просто я вместо 2012 поставил Win8 и reg-файлы и что я только не делал не видит серверную лицензию. Я от думаю модет изза винды?


Я ставил платформу согласно инструкции по установке эмулятора. При этом серверная лицензия не является сетевой, поэтому с соседней тачки ее увидеть нельзя. Мне для личных целей не надо много одновременных сеансов, поэтому линуксовой возможности на 12 подключений для меня достаточно. Пользовательские же, которые сетевые, которые эмулируются на виртуалке, вполне получаемы по сети и с соседних компов база успешно запускается.

----------


## anomality

други, ну неужели не существует ломалки/эмуля/другого лекарства под макось? даже обидно становится. находил в инете, но как то палево с таких ресурсов софт тянуть. поделитесь ссылкой, будьте человеками ))))

----------


## skorodum

Присоединяюсь, очень надо. Под Parallels неудобно работать и ресурсы жрет

----------


## dovner

поделитесь дистром под mac os? можно в лс
спасибо

----------


## vipraptor

Было бы неплохо

----------


## freelab

Если кто то найдёт напишите в личку пож-та

----------


## addinol

Я пользуюсь этим методом. Все супер, работает на мак 2011 года


Образ виртуальной машины в формате OVA 

Внутри находятся: 
сильно урезанная Win XP без сервиспаков 
установлены драйверы HASP 
эмулятор MultiKey (дамп на 100 пользователей) 
установлен HASP LM (для раздачи клиентских лицензий по сети) 
отключен автовход пользователя (увеличивает скорость запуска эмулятора) 

Проверена под VirtualBox 5.2: меню Файл - Импорт конфигураций, выбираем этот файл. После создания виртуальной машины запускаем ее. 
Для виртуалки выделено всего 48 МБ оперативки и винт на 400 МБ. 
При необходимости настраиваем сеть. 

OVA 2.0 - https://sendit.cloud/o9p6l73akmly 
OVA 1.0 - https://sendit.cloud/kb1mtq3aqhqp 
OVA (VMWare 11+) - https://sendit.cloud/dfmciznt4ssu

----------

Hirvi (25.04.2019), Khoser (02.04.2019), sarapova (17.08.2019)

----------


## addinol

> поделитесь дистром под mac os? можно в лс
> спасибо


Качай официалку и используй мой метод

----------


## Khoser

> Качай официалку...


Привет. Я качаю каждый последний релиз официалки, но на моем ЭльКапитане она не стартует - отваливается при запуске. Пытался гуглить, но, видимо, не умею. Не подскажете куда можно глянуть, чтобы платформа наконец завелась?

----------


## addinol

Странно, у меня все запускается без проблем 8/3/13/1690

----------


## addinol

ось хай сиерра

----------


## Khoser

Видать одинэсники уже не поддерживают 10.11, хотя в доках этого не написали..

----------


## addinol

> Видать одинэсники уже не поддерживают 10.11, хотя в доках этого не написали..


написано что 10.8 и выше

----------


## nightrider77

> Я пользуюсь этим методом. Все супер, работает на мак 2011 года
> 
> 
> Образ виртуальной машины в формате OVA 
> 
> Внутри находятся: 
> сильно урезанная Win XP без сервиспаков 
> установлены драйверы HASP 
> эмулятор MultiKey (дамп на 100 пользователей) 
> ...


Кто-нибудь может выложить файл для VMWare на человеческий обменник? А то этот sendit.cloud - издевательство какое-то.

----------


## ZevSua

> Кто-нибудь может выложить файл для VMWare на человеческий обменник? А то этот sendit.cloud - издевательство какое-то.


Чейто издевательство?? я норм скачал.. довольно таки быстро

----------


## nightrider77

Отлично, выложите, пожалуйста, то, что скачали, на яндекс диск.

----------


## GreyGendalf

Помогите настроить Mac Air, пожалуйста.
Скачал и установил VirtualBox 5.2.6,
Скачал и импортировал OVA 2.0,
Стартовал виртуалку, установил ядро, поставил конфигурацию (УТ).
Но при старте УТ выдает ошибку поиска ключей. Что не так ? Где и что еще можно настроить ?

----------


## Serhio62

> Я пользуюсь этим методом. Все супер, работает на мак 2011 года
> 
> 
> Образ виртуальной машины в формате OVA 
> 
> Внутри находятся: 
> сильно урезанная Win XP без сервиспаков 
> установлены драйверы HASP 
> эмулятор MultiKey (дамп на 100 пользователей) 
> ...


Доброго времени суток! 
Ссылки 
OVA 2.0 - https://sendit.cloud/o9p6l73akmly 
OVA 1.0 - https://sendit.cloud/kb1mtq3aqhqp 
просрочены :( 
Поделитесь в личку образом, если можно.
Спасибо!

----------

